# My VR6T 4-motion project.



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

So its time to post my tread on this forum i geuss.
Im working on the car now for 3,5 years. 
This is how it started.

My 97 MK3 vr6 syncro, highline. How i bought it.








The paint job was still in very good shape. The engine wassent but i allready knew i was going to pull the engine for a complete rebuild.

So the plan is to stuff 400 BHP into the car. Dont know if im goieng to make it. But will see how far it will go.
Then it was time to pull the engine.
























































































So now it looked like a Golf Country.
The pictures are a bit low res but better will come.



_Modified by vr64motion at 5:03 AM 3-22-2009_


----------



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

The timing chain was allready making a noise so i knew something wassent right. And when i took the engine apart i saw this.








Thats not how it should look like. But who cares. Everything is going to get replaced with new stuff.
More pics of tearing the engine apart.
















































So the engine is going away for cleaning and sand blasting. After that a nice fresh colour of black poadercoat on it.


----------



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

Prepping it for sand blasting.
























And when it came back from poadercoating it looked like this. 
























Its hard to see on the pictures but it looks like Sh** 
The coating dous not stick. Its very fragile.
As you can imagine i was pissed.
So i had to put all the plates back on, so it can be sandblastit for the second time and painted.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Its alot off work, but I asume the finnish will be awesome.
So you are gonna fit 02M 4Motion setup? 
And what are your engine/turbo plans?


----------



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

I allready ordered a lot of stuff to put in the new engine. Was wating for ik to come in.
The engine came back with the second paint job on it. Looks mutch better.








And the crank came back from the balancer.


----------



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

Now its time to put the engine beack together.
Everything new. 
New bearings, chains, ect ect.
First the new bearing.
I got speacial bearings for the H beam rods. 








Crank is in.








And the goodies that came in. Je pistons. 8.5:1

























































It lookes great if i say so myzelf.
_Modified by vr64motion at 5:40 AM 3-22-2009_


_Modified by vr64motion at 7:02 AM 3-22-2009_


----------



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

The ARP studs mounted on the block.
















All torqed down.








The head needed some persuading to take back his rightfull place.
The intake and exhaust ports are bigger and the valve's are 2 mm bigger then the standard 2.9 valve's.
Time to put the head back together.
The only thing that issent new are the lifters.
I hope there still ok. They diddent make any noise so i hope im in the clear.








Some more goodies.
















There 248/260/113graden 10.2mm/11.2mm cams. Should be perfect for forced induction.
Got my tial wastegate to. And more








_Modified by vr64motion at 5:41 AM 3-22-2009_

_Modified by vr64motion at 5:42 AM 3-22-2009_


_Modified by vr64motion at 5:43 AM 3-22-2009_


----------



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

Putting the chains back on.
The turbo on the picture issent the turbo thats going on the engine. Its just for testing.
(And it looks awesome.)
















The parts keep coming in.
New spark plugs.








And very importend!! a new oil cap.








And some more teaser pics.
















Also orderd a new waterpump and a new crack pipe. More things to come!!


----------



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

Even more eninge pics.
Damm i took a lot of pictures.
I dont want to hold you out, here they are.








All new bolts and sensores.








And the new pump and pipe.
















So the intake manyfold was going to be a bit of a problem.
I bought a cheap ass one from ebay. But i should have known it wassent going to fit. I tryed modifying it, but it ended up compleetly destroyd.
So new plan. Buy one that fits.
After searching the internet i found the schimmel intake.
Of course you all know schimmel. But i havent seen 1 of them in the netherlands. So time to order and only 3 days later!!
























TA DA!!
Best looking SRI i ever saw.
Time to give some more money to charity.
Only this time i got something back.
























I was laughing out loud when i saw the turbo.
To my standards, It was HUGE.
luckely i had some spare time to test fit the SRI.
















Still looking good.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

looks great..







400bhp is a piece of cake..have you fitted in the 4motion..?


----------



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

Ordered some 400cc injectors.








And bought a lot of stuff for the 4-motion conversion.
Got the 02M gearbox.
6 speed gear lever.
Rear haldex of course.
and a lot of drive and prop shafts.
02M in need of some primer.








Thats my daily driver on the back ground.
My good old 60HP polo that never breaks down. It only sheads his skin a bit.
















But back on topic.
Got the gearbox mount from dutchbuild. Why invent the wheel if you can buy it. Fits great.
















So putting it al together it was time to test fit the engine. And as you can see the trans is already in colour.








BTW thats not my engine but a easy manoeuvreble one. 
Bought a sachs doublle plate clutch. And aluminium flywheel. I had a sinter first but now i dont have to train my legs.
















The flywheel still needes to get balanced.
So got that done.








They took out 7 gram.
Now the real challenge was to get the gear box back on the engine. It took me 2 freaking hours to get it to fit on de vr6 engine. But finally. It was on. 
























































Finally. A significant breakthrough in the build.


----------



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

Got a new motor mount from vf engineering.








Im only going to replace the front mount. I dont like to feel every vibration of the engine.
allready mounted.








Starting on mounting the oilcooler.








In order to mount the intercooler straight
behind the bumper i needed to mount the radiateur a bit further back. Then the OEM fan probable wouldnt fit any more. Then came in the SPAL fans. Safe's a lot of space.
















I also extended the injector wires with 7 cm so it looks a bit better with the wiring going under the SRI.
















Got a small issue with the wiring of the extra meters. Doessen't look right. So gonne focus on that for now.


----------



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

Bought even more stuff. This project is draining euro's fast.
New auxillery pump.








R32 oil reservoir.








And a pic how the oil cooler fits.








Working on the pipes for the turbo.








And starting on the intcooler piping.
































It looks like im doing everything at the same time. And your right. I am. So i hope i dont forget a srew or something.
Some more goodies that came in. My Defi gauges.
























Still needed to adapt the gear lever.
Above the mk3 
center mk4
and below a OEM part that make's the mk4 fit on a mk3








Mounted.
















My oil feed line came in.
















I had some trouble finding the right starter engine so i bought a new one.








Painted the SRI black as it should.








And some other pics to please you guys.









































_Modified by vr64motion at 7:08 AM 3-22-2009_

_Modified by vr64motion at 7:39 AM 3-22-2009_


_Modified by vr64motion at 7:40 AM 3-22-2009_


----------



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

Afer all this i started to get tired of my car.
So i diddent do enything at it for the entire winter.
But when the sun began shinning this year. I wanted to get driving soon. So i picked the project up again.
So i needed to cut some metal out of the front bumper beam to make room for the IC
test fitting.
















And mounted on the beam.
















Intake pipe. 100mm in diameter.








And the rest of the piping all tacked.

















So thats it for now. This is what i have been doing for the last 3,5 years.
And its time to end it. Because I WANT TO DRIVE IT.
ow well.
Keep you posted.
Comments are appreciated.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow amazing project and beautiful car! What EFI system are you going to be using?
And if i can make one comment: PLEASE change out those lifters to the light weight INA ones, you already gone so far and no point in scraping those shricks you know...


----------



## jDUB92 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (crzygreek)*

Why only 400cc injectors? looking good though man!!


----------



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: (jDUB92)*

400cc should be big enough to get 400hp.
You think i should buy bigger ones?


----------



## nuclearaddict (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (jDUB92)*

Yeah, best not to reuse those lifters, especially not putting them back into the same place they were before. Will increase wear on the valvetrain.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (vr64motion)*

ps: depending on what your using to control the motor, i would recommend 630cc's at the very least, no point in building a motor like that only to run 18-20psi and maxing out injector duty cycle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (crzygreek)*

Great looking build....but you spend all that $$ and get a crappy plastic crack pipe? I don't get it.








Mike


----------



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*

The OEM one wassent broke. So it hold for 12 years. A new one would do the same.


----------



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: (crzygreek)*

Going for 630cc injectors wil make the car hard to run 1000 rpm.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Verry verry nice, but you knew that allready


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (pimS)*

you can make 500 front wheel HP on 42# injectors.
i wouldnt worry much about going to the 630s unless you are very hungry for power.
also, dont forget to upgrade your fuel pump for the 42# injectors.
car looks great.
i too have a 4 door vrT. its just not all wheel drive


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

One thing I saw that you might want to change. The filter for the oil feed line, Id put it closer to the turbo so you can clean it every oil change nice and easy. A clogged filter is not a good thing for that turbo. BTW: Youll love the GT3076R, best turbo for a street VR IMO.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

You have an extra driveshaft and a heavier than usual rear axle, its a lot of extra weight so I think you should get rid of it, I'll take it off your hands for you.








Good lookin build, can't wait to see where this goes!!


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 9:52 PM 3-22-2009_


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

how sweet is a 4 door awd vrt. and its purple. i love the car.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (vr64motion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr64motion* »_
Still needed to adapt the gear lever.
Above the mk3 
center mk4
and below a OEM part that make's the mk4 fit on a mk3









May I ask what's the part number of that lowest part? I didn't even know such thing exists








Nice build btw, I too have a Euro 4 door VRT, going 4motion soon


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr64motion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr64motion* »_Going for 630cc injectors wil make the car hard to run 1000 rpm.

in the 70s yes ....now no
Even 1000cc is not a problem.
So get the 630cc or even better the new siemens 880cc from USRT


----------



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

Had to look it up.
3 parts:
6N0 711 061 A House
6N0 711 090 A Ground plate
6N0 711 611 C Choise arm
You need all 3. Cost about 70 euro's
Thanks for the comments. 
But now im hassetating whether to buy bigger injectors or not.
Im gonne try it with these and if i dont get 400 hp i can always buy bigger one's. 


_Modified by vr64motion at 1:29 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks a lot
This should be very useful for anyone swapping the 02M into the MK3 (Y)


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

Good lookin project.. just make sure you swap out those old lifters


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (vr64motion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr64motion* »_Had to look it up.
3 parts:
6N0 711 061 A House
6N0 711 090 A Ground plate
6N0 711 611 C Choise arm
You need all 3. Cost about 70 euro's
Thanks for the comments. 
But now im hassetating whether to buy bigger injectors or not.
Im gonne try it with these and if i dont get 400 hp i can always buy bigger one's. 

_Modified by vr64motion at 1:29 PM 3-23-2009_

know of a place to order parts like this online that ship internationally???


----------



## jDUB92 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (vr64motion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr64motion* »_400cc should be big enough to get 400hp.
You think i should buy bigger ones?

It just don't make seance to build a engine to that caliber and then put 400cc injectors in. Its like a governor that's going to restrict what it can really do and handle. Id say 440cc #42 Bosch greentops at the least. Just my two cents...


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (jDUB92)*

even the #42 injectors wont even come close to what that engine is biult for.....
be a man and get 630cc injectors


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I would at least get some 42#'s
It would be a shame if you'd need to remap the car because you found out your 400's weren't working out.
You and i both know how expensive that is over here. Get some bigger injectors @ usrt


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (pimS)*

THis project is moving along super fast. Very nice!!!! Can't wait to see it all done. How are your pockets feeling??


----------



## slipknot14469 (Jul 10, 2006)

Are you still going 4-Motion? 2 people have asked already and you haven't answered. We wonder because we have yet to see any sign of 4-Motion in your pics/progress.


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (slipknot14469)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slipknot14469* »_Are you still going 4-Motion? 2 people have asked already and you haven't answered. We wonder because we have yet to see any sign of 4-Motion in your pics/progress.









I guess you didn't see this picture then?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
know of a place to order parts like this online that ship internationally???

world impex can get these parts, give them a call,
1-800-736-3550
I am just wondering what they are from?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I gues of an Golf mk4 24v v6 4-motion


----------



## vr64motion (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: (pimS)*

Im thinking of buying a KMS stand alone so remapping shouldent be a big problem.
Yes im still going 4 motion.
I dont have a lot of pics of it yet because its not on the car. Yet.
All the parts are from a mk4 v6.
About the shifter. I dont think it was ever original in a car.


_Modified by vr64motion at 1:51 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (vr64motion)*

What about a c2 stage3 software package?
You almost hear nothing but positive experiences with the c2 products


----------



## slipknot14469 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (nypassat16v)*

Sorry that pic must have slipped by me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (slipknot14469)*

sweet build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: (vr64motion)*

I think what everyone is saying is why aim for 400bhp?
Your engine is good for 500-600. nice flowing head. drive train and clutch the same and your going to have traction http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Change the injectors and aim higher 
Is it going in a standard mk3 or syncro?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (vrtme)*

Where did you buy your Sachs RCS? What price??


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Awesome no expense spared build this thing is gonna be sick and bulletproof!!!


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (16V-Dub)*

awesome build, im planning on running almost the exact set up on my VR. im guessing you went with the .82 A/R?


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (quadcammer32)*

awesome build my friend!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (rono1)*

wow thats very impressive. What is an 02m out of?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoFuhrer)*

Euro Golf mk4 2.8 24V 4Motion
Golf R32 
US Golf mk4 2.8 24V FWD
ETC...


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Where did you buy your Sachs RCS? What price??

???


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: (vr64motion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr64motion* »_

My good old 60HP polo that never breaks down. It only sheads his skin a bit.



I think it's funny that Europeans call their cars Him and us in the states call them Her








This build looks out of control so far, good stuff all around


----------



## eodtech (Nov 1, 2009)

all-starr-me said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
> know of a place to order parts like this online that ship internationally???
> 
> world impex can get these parts, give them a call,
> ...


The parts are from a polo and I just ordered mine from ecs tuning.


----------

